# Pawn Shop stupidness



## Echo (Jan 30, 2012)

Had some extra time to kill on my lunch break last week. Was driving by a pawn shop and decided to pop in. 
Old Employee (OE): can I help you?
Me: looking for rifle scopes. 
EE: dont have any
Me: ok (while I look around a few seconds longer)
Meanwhile at the other end of the counter, the Young Employee (YE) is working with a couple of teenage guys. They are asking about knives. I will lump the teens into one character, in general teens dont have enough original, independant thought to warrant differenciation. 
Teen: do you guys have any spring assisted knives"
YE: nah, those are illegal in Utah
Teen: really? man that sucks
OE: yeah Im pretty sure they are not legal 
After recovering from stunned bewilderment, I interject
Me: you mean like this? (whip out my kershaw blackout) these are totally legal in Utah. In fact, spring assisted knives are even legal in California. 
YE: oh, maybe its just the push button knives that are illegal


----------



## Echo (Jan 30, 2012)

OE: yeah I think its the push button ones that are illegal
Me: no, push buttons are legal in utah too. 
hemming and hawing ensues. 
I address OE.
Me: I am looking to scope an AR15. do you have any scoped AR15's in the shop?
OE: nope, dont have any
Me: what about that one? (point to one high on the wall)
OE: oh yeah, I guess we do have one
Me: would you sell the scope and rings only?
OE: no, I need to keep it together, as a set
Me: ok....(as I walk out shaking my head)


And these guys are running a pawn shop


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

At least they are erroring on the cautious side?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

http://www.impactguns.com/auto-knives.aspx


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a Benchmade Infidel on me almost all of the time, great knife. Sportman's Warehouse will sell you a pistol for concealed carry, but they won't sell you an automatic knife unless you show a military or LE ID. :roll:


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

That is crazy because my wife just bought me a nice Browning knife that has a push style. Why would Sportsmans limit the sale of them? Its not like stabbing go up with knifes that flip out faster. Hmmm


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I think in the case of a store that operates in several states (like Sportsman's) they often make their corporate policies in line with the laws of the most restrictive state in an attempt to make things less confusing for their company and employees. This is just one theory, as I don't know what is the most restrictive state SW operates in, if that's even a reason at all. California is pretty restrictive, but even they allow auto knives of some types. Blade less than 2", and no OTF, if I remember correctly.


----------

